# Is Doordash's new 2-step decline system a scam to get garbage orders "accepted"?



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Not only has their new "2-step" decline system made the declining of offers more of a hassle, it's also a fiendishly clever way to trick drivers into unintentionally "accepting" garbage offers.

I wouldn't be the least bit surprised to find out that literally thousands of garbage orders are being "accepted" every day due to this scam. If that's the case it's a tremendous coup for Tony the Chipmunk Xu and Fatso Christopher Payne. 

I wonder what kind of reward the soulless, sociopathic geek got for creating this new weapon against the drivers.

One moment of carelessness resulted in my having to burn two valuable "unassigns" on a POS double order that I "accepted". I wanted to get another look at an offer I declined and forgot that the red banner on the screen was the ACCEPT button and not the "second" decline button. I tapped it and was immediately sorry that I did as well as being pissed off.

The location of the "second" decline button is similar in size and location to the ACCEPT button on the bottom of the screen.

Given the fact that drivers are required to keep the completion rate at 80%, those 15-20 unassigns are very valuable tools for drivers. I hate wasting them.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Not only has their new "2-step" decline system made the declining of offers more of a hassle, it's also a fiendishly clever way to trick drivers into unintentionally "accepting" garbage offers.
> 
> I wouldn't be the least bit surprised to find out that literally thousands of garbage orders are being "accepted" every day due to this scam. If that's the case it's a tremendous coup for Tony the Chipmunk Xu and Fatso Christopher Payne.
> 
> ...


Although for a while my decline was a single click, it is now back up to 3 clicks.
Decline - Initial
Decline - You are the best, or your acceptance rate will drop to
Reason - Click on reason


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Although for a while my decline was a single click, it is now back up to 3 clicks.
> Decline - Initial
> Decline - You are the best, or your acceptance rate will drop to
> Reason - Click on reason


You’re on the Drivers Council and they did that to you?


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

Wait soon DD will take the miles and offer value away from us . Drivers will still be accepting them.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I wasn't having trouble with it last week. I found it to be an improvement. I'm going out today for the first time since then so I'll see what new tricks DD has in store for me.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> Although for a while my decline was a single click, it is now back up to 3 clicks.
> Decline - Initial
> Decline - You are the best, or your acceptance rate will drop to
> Reason - Click on reason


That's what happened in DC. We had single click for a couple of weeks and then back to three. After a couple more weeks they changed it to this new 2-click shitshow.

The three-click was definitely faster and less awkward to use than the 2-click, which is getting more laggy and stubborn to use. On some offers I had to tap the second decline button three or more times to get it to work.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

BrainDead Driver said:


> Wait soon DD will take the miles and offer value away from us . Drivers will still be accepting them.


If Doordash's extreme hostility toward "cherrypickers" is any indication most drivers are NOT accepting trash offers and thus will not accept offers without pertinent info.

Here in DC there's little doubt that delivery ants are more choosy than rideshare ants.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Doordash app is like a creepy stalker, guilting you when they dont get what they want, and also their rating system is garbage 1 one star could get you close to deactivation since hardly anyone rates. Uber app 100x times better experience.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

FL_Steve said:


> I wasn't having trouble with it last week. I found it to be an improvement. I'm going out today for the first time since then so I'll see what new tricks DD has in store for me.


As I said previously I have no doubt that the number unintentional acceptances has skyrocketed since the change to the 2-click system. That's a major win for the sleazebags at Doordash HQ.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> Doordash app is like a creepy stalker, guilting you when they dont get what they want, and also their rating system is garbage 1 one star could get you close to deactivation since hardly anyone rates. Uber app 100x times better experience.


While far from perfect the Uber delivery app is easier to use and far less buggy. Unfortunately it's also less transparent than Doordash.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ignore > Decline


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Ignore > Decline


There's disadvantages to that strategy. 

It wastes time and causes the app to run even buggier than usual. 

In my experience the app definitely "crashes" more often when I let pings time out than when I decline them. I have no doubt this is DD's way of expressing their disapproval of "wasting their time".


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> There's disadvantages to that strategy.
> 
> It wastes time and causes the app to run even buggier than usual.
> 
> In my experience the app definitely "crashes" more often when I let pings time out than when I decline them. I have no doubt this is DD's way of expressing their disapproval of "wasting their time".


That's funny....having to decline... wastes my time. : )


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> That's funny....having to decline... wastes my time. : )


Doordash gives drivers 35 seconds to decide whether or not to accept an offer. 

In most cases I know immediately whether or not I'm interested in an offer. Time is money. It makes no sense for me to waste 30 seconds letting the clock run out when I know immediately that I'm not interested in the offer. I could be getting more offers in that 30 seconds but because I let the timer run all the way out I may have missed offers.

Clearly the odds of one of those offers being even halfway decent is low, but low odds beats zero odds every time.

In addition as I already stated the app crashes more often when I let the timer run out.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Doordash gives drivers 35 seconds to decide whether or not to accept an offer.
> 
> In most cases I know immediately whether or not I'm interested in an offer. Time is money. It makes no sense for me to waste 30 seconds letting the clock run out when I know immediately that I'm not interested in the offer. I could be getting more offers in that 30 seconds but because I let the timer run all the way out I may have missed offers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

i dont think its a scam but they arent gonna convince me


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Not only has their new "2-step" decline system made the declining of offers more of a hassle, it's also a fiendishly clever way to trick drivers into unintentionally "accepting" garbage offers.
> 
> I wouldn't be the least bit surprised to find out that literally thousands of garbage orders are being "accepted" every day due to this scam. If that's the case it's a tremendous coup for Tony the Chipmunk Xu and Fatso Christopher Payne.
> 
> ...


How is this new? It’s been that way since I started last year.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

I just let the timer run out and have Hub on also so I can maximize my time…

I also run favor here in Texas, so I have three apps for food delivery and use UberX for my main source of income for now…

So maybe I just feel let it go and wait for Hub to cowbell me…


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> How is this new? It’s been that way since I started last year.












You mean this screen? Would you be a dear and decline it for me, my app keeps crashing for some reason.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> How is this new? It’s been that way since I started last year.


These gigs don’t always have the same workability nation wide.

In my market up until last week I still had the old 4 step decline! I just got the 2 step decline and others as well just recently got it.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> View attachment 653550
> 
> 
> You mean this screen? Would you be a dear and decline it for me, my app keeps crashing for some reason.


Ha. I don’t get that. They know I’m sure. 😂


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Ignore > Decline


I don’t ignore as there is no advantage to the driver. The quicker I decline the quicker I’m open to new offers.

Also, many times if I ignore I get kicked offline and have to resume. It’s not that big of a deal, but another time waist.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I ignore when driving. All the time.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Seamus said:


> I don’t ignore as there is no advantage to the driver. The quicker I decline the quicker I’m open to new offers.
> 
> Also, many times if I ignore I get kicked offline and have to resume. It’s not that big of a deal, but another time waist.


Whatever works, is best. The algorithm tries to kick me off, regardless. And, more so, if I'm actively declining.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

It's not a problem with me. I've been using drivers utility helper for the past 2.5 years to auto decline crappy orders under $10 and resume my dash when it pauses me. They can pause me all they want, DUH will automatically resume my dash.

I've fallen asleep at home before and woke up 2-3 hrs later and my dash is still going.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Whatever works, is best. The algorithm tries to kick me off, regardless. And, more so, if I'm actively declining.


Doctor Uber the Uber Psychologist says:

“The conundrum of wether to Decline or Ignore is really a metaphor for how a driver lives his life. Is he laid back, go with the flow and simply ignores life’s unpleasantries???(ignorers). Or are they a take charge doer who wants to feel in control of outcomes???(Decliners).

Doctor Uber has spoken!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Doctor Uber the Uber Psychologist says:
> 
> “The conundrum of wether to Decline or Ignore is really a metaphor for how a driver lives his life. Is he laid back, go with the flow and simply ignores life’s unpleasantries???(ignorers). Or are they a take charge doer who wants to feel in control of outcomes???(Decliners).
> 
> Doctor Uber has spoken!


Ignoring is safer, when driving.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Doctor Uber the Uber Psychologist says:
> 
> “The conundrum of wether to Decline or Ignore is really a metaphor for how a driver lives his life. Is he laid back, go with the flow and simply ignores life’s unpleasantries???(ignorers). Or are they a take charge doer who wants to feel in control of outcomes???(Decliners).
> 
> Doctor Uber has spoken!


All I know is, if I ignore even one, it pauses me me immediately.
The decline pauses me after something like ten in a row.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> All I know is, if I ignore even one, it pauses me me immediately.
> The decline pauses me after something like ten in a row.


and the pauses will either be the old standard fresh 35 minute countdown , a fresh 10 minute countdown , a countdown from the last countdown , a dash ended , or a complete crash and logout.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I think it's more about data mining incorrect data.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

1) The use of AR as a criteria for punishment or reward should be illegal. This includes any type of harassment (time-outs, app crashes, etc.)

2) The use of dispatch as a tool of punishment or reward should also be illegal. Dispatch should be totally free of "politics". The driver who's closest time-wise should get the offer first, period. 

Why do I include reward? In the case of dispatch, it's a zero-sum game. Rewarding one driver with more and/or better work offers results in the punishment of another, even if punishment wasn't the intended result (which by the way it IS intended). Our civil rights laws also adhere to that principle.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

There are a number of auto clickers on Play Store. You can set up as many clicks as you want, and put the clicks in the spots you want clicked, set the milliseconds between the clicks, in this case 3, and do a 1 click to start the sequence.
Does anyone have an opinion on this?
One thing is certain, it is non invasive, so DD can't really say anything.
It just clicks on the selected screen positions.
Maybe not worth the trouble to set up?


----------

